# Xcopy.exe Error



## balajinaik (Aug 4, 2004)

Hi all,

When i try to login on my Windows XP machine in AD network i get an XCOPY error

XCOPY.EXE - Application error.
The Application failed to initialize properly (0xC0000005). Click on OK to terminate the application.

I need to click this message 4 times :sad: before i can login and i only get a limited number of icons on the desktop. Note we are using user profiles to define the users desktop settings implemented using GPO from AD.

I am also using the XCOPY with UNC path names, But this issue is not happening with all my workstation when they login, only happens in a single workstation within a subnet. Once i reboot the machine i do not get this error at all

Any direction and help to find teh root cause for this problem. I was [email protected] different places but each of them seems to give different different reasons.

Can you pls list the possible cause(s) for this issue.

Thanks,
Balaji Mannu.


----------



## jgvernonco (Sep 13, 2003)

http://www3.ca.com/securityadvisor/virusinfo/virus.aspx?id=38792

I am at work, without all fo my links, etc, available, so you will need to Google For Trend Micro and go to their Housecall Virus scan services. Run the scan, selecting autoclean when that option appears.

Then , download Hijack This (there is a lik in my sig). Create, copy and paste a log here and we will dee what is left.


----------

